# Heating the shop



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a great deal on a Dayton electric heater. Best price I've seen, w/free shipping.
$259 and 208/240 volt. I have one on the way.
Electric Utility Heater | Greenhouse Megastore


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks like a nice compact 5kw heater, Mike!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought "The Hot One" (Cadet) from HD for about two hundred. My shop now has three phase, so I didn't need it, until recently. The furnace went out in the single wide and I grabbed it and wired it to the dryer plug for 240VAC. It actually keeps the place as comfortable as the 20kw forced air furnace did, even during the recent zero degree weather. These small units, like the one you showed, are pretty darned impressive beasts. Especially when you consider my fifteen year old can pack two of them without too much effort.


----------



## jaroot (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like a nice heater. My shop is pretty small and I heat it with a catylitic propane heater. Doesn't keep it warm when it is below 0, but it takes the edge off.


----------

